# University is really hard for me and it just started



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I've only been to two classes. I have never had this amount of coursework in my entire life. We have papers due, we have reading to do. (I'm just taking a break from reading) I got through college with no issues but I found that it was at a much slower pace. 

I was even thinking about dropping out and applying for College for Fall 2008 in the Child and Youth Worker Program but I want to prove to myself that I can do this. I guess that I really had no idea what University was like. I'm going to the learning assistance centre so that I can get some help writing essay papers. I made an appt with the counsellor already. 

Plus, I feel so alone. Most of the people are from out of town this year and so since they are staying in dorms they have friends. (We have 7,000 undergraduate students at our school) Can you say, help me mommy! Ahh! I'm going to try to get involved in the campus rec stuff. (If I have time that is) Plus I really wanted to start a Peer Support Group for those students with Mental Health Issues but that may be have to put to the wayside for awhile. Plus, 
it 's like a fashion show. Everyone's got there Dakine backpacks, A + F t-shirts. I sat by myself and just observed people. I felt so overstimulated that I keep getting headaches. :rain


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

:hug 
I can relate to this so much. I've only been at school for two weeks, and I'm already insanely far behind on my reading and homwork, even though I study 5-6 hours a day. I'm taking 5 classes, four of them science, so there is a sh*tload of work. I'm having a really difficult time understanding the material in most of my classes, and I'm too shy to get help from my professors or TAs. Also, I'm new at my school and still unable to locate the tutoring centers. So far, I've failed two quizzes and gotten a zero on a homework assignment. If I can't even do relatively simple material, how the hell am I supposed to pass the exams? Every day I worry about failing out of school. Gahh.

Also, all my classes are in huge lecture halls with 200 people, which I'm not used to, coming out of junior college. It's really uncomfortable; I can barely concentrate. And I feel so alone, too.

I could really use one of these right about now:


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm definately going to try to hang in there but I if I do horribly on my mid-term I will re evaluate if University is the right place and think about making the switch to a community college.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

emptybottle said:


> I could really use one of these right about now:


Me too 

University isn't treating me so well. I find it hard to focus properly, and I haven't got any friends in my classes...


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

For all those Canadians who are finding our universities rather challenging, I would suggest you consider getting your degree in the US. It is much easier there. I've taken courses in both countries and the difference between the two systems is staggering. Because of the demanding school system here in Canada, Canadian students who want to graduate must make school their top priority. However from what I have seen in the States, most American students rate school as the third most important thing in a their lives; following a part-time job and a social life. And the remarkable thing is that anyone attending an American university can graduate if they make any effort whatsoever.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

free thinker said:


> For all those Canadians who are finding our universities rather challenging, I would suggest you consider getting your degree in the US. It is much easier there. I've taken courses in both countries and the difference between the two systems is staggering. Because of the demanding school system here in Canada, Canadian students who want to graduate must make school their top priority. However from what I have seen in the States, most American students rate school as the third most important thing in a their lives; following a part-time job and a social life. And the remarkable thing is that anyone attending an American university can graduate if they make any effort whatsoever.


That depends. If you are planning on going to a law school(like me) afterwards, or just any graduate school, you have to make school your #1 priority to get that high GPA.


----------

